# Habanero/Jalapeno Jack



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 11, 2012)

I was digging around my cheese box in the garage fridge today and found this from 10/10. Going to make a hab/jap grill cheese sammich for a snack later. If i remember this block was from Sams when we lived up in PA.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 12, 2012)

I bet that was a good sammich


----------



## driedstick (Jun 14, 2012)

Well was it good or you still eating??? LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2012)

It was good.


----------



## alelover (Jun 14, 2012)

Was it only refrigerated or frozen?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 14, 2012)

alelover said:


> Was it only refrigerated or frozen?


in fridge. I found that freezing the cheese it gets ugly crumbly


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll sure bet it was great!!

I agree, frozen cheese sucks!



~Martin


----------



## alelover (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't like freezing cheese either.


----------

